# [OT] Documentazione in pdf?

## cerri

Che ne dite?

Potrebbe essere un'idea interessante?

Questo poll durera' 60 giorni...

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Che ne dite?
> 
> Potrebbe essere un'idea interessante?
> 
> 

 

Si', purche' mantenga la struttura degli htm, con links etc.... magari aggiungendo un bel *torna indietro*, cosi' da non doversi perdere troppo, cosa che mi succede spesso, all'interno del documento  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cerri

Non credo esista la fichrs  :Smile:  torna indietro in pdf, ma soltanto le strutture. O no?

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non credo esista la fichrs  torna indietro in pdf, ma soltanto le strutture. O no?

 

E' quello che credo anch'io, ma tempo fa avevo letto googolando in giro che c'era un modo per mettere dei js nei pdf. Provo a recuperare il ink, anche se non mi ricordo manco cosa stavo cercando  :Wink: 

(e, cmq, poteva essere un bel pesce d'aprile!)

Coda

----------

## _Echelon_

secondo me è meglio una guida su html.. con i vari link ecc.. nno mi ci trovo bene sui pdf sono lineari..

----------

## neon

trovo che la documentazione in html sia molto comoda proprio perchè è semplice da usare in linea... i pdf sono più comodi da stampare. ma odio la carta, ho il vizio di non graffettare i fogli e lasciarli in giro  :Rolling Eyes:  (anche se l'ultima volta mi è stato utile recuperare la guida gentoo dal cestino  :Very Happy:  fortuna che non lo svuoto da anni)

----------

## paolo

Voto i pdf perchè possono essere utilissimi proprio per chi preferisce usare i fogli di carta.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I pdf sono molto comodi quando si ha il bisogno di stampare. In altri casi html e' piu' comodo.

----------

## shev

Ma un poll del genere non era già stato fatto in passato, se non ricordo male dai ragazzi di gentoo-italia? Magari se qualche anima pia ha voglia di fare una rapida ricerca e postare il link si rinfrescno le vecchie idee e si salva il neo moderatore dal doppio post   :Laughing:  (ovviamente l'ultima parte è innocentemente burlesca  :Wink:  )

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma un poll del genere non era già stato fatto in passato, se non ricordo male dai ragazzi di gentoo-italia?

 

L'unico poll che ho trovato (prima di postare  :Smile: ) e' questo.

Se poi sia stato fatto altrove non lo so...  :Embarassed: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> e si salva il neo moderatore dal doppio post   (ovviamente l'ultima parte è innocentemente burlesca  )

 

Un cavolo, Shev, questa bsolar non me la perdonerebbe e perderei subito il posto!!!!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unico poll che ho trovato (prima di postare ) e' questo.

 

Beccato in pieno. Ed evidentemente la mia memoria m'ha giocato uno scherzo notevole...   :Embarassed:  (mea mea culpa, sorry)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un cavolo, Shev, questa bsolar non me la perdonerebbe e perderei subito il posto!!!!    

 

Infatti era un mio avventato tentativo di minare la tua credibilità, con l'obiettivo di produrti un rimorso di coscienza tale da autoflagellarti e sosponderti dall'incarico, ma l'hai abilmente smascherato salvandoti alla grande. Questa volta l'hai vinta tu viso pallido, ma avrò il tuo scalpo!   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, mi ricordavo davvero un topic più lungo e su argomento simile, invece era breve e non proprio pertinente, quindi non troppo utile al discorso. In ogni caso per me più formati di documentazione ci sono a disposizione meglio è, la scelta è da sempre uno dei cardini dell'opensource

/me che la prossima volta prima farà la ricerca, poi attenterà alla vita di cerri  :Razz: 

----------

## koma

A me i pdf nn sono mai piaciuti nn posso modificarli non psso selezionare parti di testo (io seleziono sempre la parte ke mi interessa mentre la leggo mi aiuta molto (dislessia)).

Devo per forza avere un reader l'html lo leggi con qls cosa! lynx compreso aprite voi un pdf con lynx.

Poi l'html lo si può vedere senza grafica (fidatevi quando non mi andava X e la stampante era fuori uso lynx mi ha parato il culo durante l'installazione)

Una lancia a favore dei dcumenti html   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Beccato in pieno. Ed evidentemente la mia memoria m'ha giocato uno scherzo notevole...   (mea mea culpa, sorry)

 

Era da tempo che aspettavo un tuo segno di cedimento!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Infatti era un mio avventato tentativo di minare la tua credibilità, con l'obiettivo di produrti un rimorso di coscienza tale da autoflagellarti e sosponderti dall'incarico, ma l'hai abilmente smascherato salvandoti alla grande. Questa volta l'hai vinta tu viso pallido, ma avrò il tuo scalpo!  

 

Stai attento, muso giallo... ti giuro che non avrai vita facile, ti dovessi rincorrere fino alla piu' dispersa delle praterie!

 *Shev wrote:*   

> /me che la prossima volta prima farà la ricerca, poi attenterà alla vita di cerri 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Questa volta mi e' andata bene....

----------

## baudolino

... che dire ? Siete grandi !!    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Si in effetti abbiamo convertito un certo numero di documenti sia in pdf che in ps li trovte nelal sezione documentazione del portale gentoo-italia.org

La trsformazinoe fu fatta proprio per facilitare la stampa di tali documenti

Joe

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Beccato in pieno. Ed evidentemente la mia memoria m'ha giocato uno scherzo notevole...   (mea mea culpa, sorry) 
> 
> Era da tempo che aspettavo un tuo segno di cedimento!!!! 
> 
>  *Shev wrote:*   Infatti era un mio avventato tentativo di minare la tua credibilità, con l'obiettivo di produrti un rimorso di coscienza tale da autoflagellarti e sosponderti dall'incarico, ma l'hai abilmente smascherato salvandoti alla grande. Questa volta l'hai vinta tu viso pallido, ma avrò il tuo scalpo!   
> ...

 

Mi piace il caldo ambiente di fraterna amicizia che pervade questa comunità...  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Si in effetti abbiamo convertito un certo numero di documenti sia in pdf che in ps li trovte nelal sezione documentazione del portale gentoo-italia.org
> 
> La trsformazinoe fu fatta proprio per facilitare la stampa di tali documenti
> 
> Joe

 

concordo col fatto che effettivamente il documento html può tornare utile se visualizzato online, mentre il documento pdf è (come si intuisce dal nome) portabile, oltre al fatto di essere immodificabile ma permette una stampa decente, visto che personalmente talvolta preferisco la carta (tipo in fase di installazione o nel caso non avessi X a disposizione)

----------

## neon

 *Peach wrote:*   

> (tipo in fase di installazione o nel caso non avessi X a disposizione)

 

Io in fase di installazione ho aperto sulla seconda shell lynx (gentoo.org doc e gentoo.org forum).

Con la sola documentazione cartacea in mano sarei stato nella m??da...   :Razz: 

un neon che continua a odiare la carta... [ mi dite che pregi ha? è infiammabile, si stropiccia, taglia (papercuts), e poi ad ogni aggiornamento della guida devo ristampare tutte le pagine  :Mad:  ]

----------

## neon

e poi passatevi una mano sulla coscienza!!! quanti poveri pini abbattuti per le vostre documentazioni cartacee

assassini!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

un neon in preda ad una crisi naturalistica (tranquilli tra una mezz'oretta passa)

----------

## Panda

Bah io non ci vado molto d'accordo con i pdf... anche se mi rendo conto che per la stampa sono nettamente migliori preferisco in html.

Pero' penso che la via piu' pulita sia quella dell'SGML, cosi' si posso esportare sia in PDF che in HTML che in TXT.... magari con DocBook e qualche foglio di stile personalizzato...

----------

## IgaRyu

Adesso verro' crocifisso dal popolo, ma visto che ci siamo lo dico ... a mio parere la gentoo ha toppato quando ha scelto di usare documentazione xlm e so per certo ch e non sono l'unico a pensarla cosi ... c'erano decisamente formati piu 'gestibili'... ecco adesso aprite il fuoco  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

## Benve

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Adesso verro' crocifisso dal popolo, ma visto che ci siamo lo dico ... a mio parere la gentoo ha toppato quando ha scelto di usare documentazione xlm e so per certo ch e non sono l'unico a pensarla cosi ... c'erano decisamente formati piu 'gestibili'... ecco adesso aprite il fuoco 
> 
> Joe

 

Perchè?

(xml fa molto figo)  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Xml è la moda attuale. Ma non ne vedo i difetti.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## realthing

Direi che la cosa migliore è avere possibilità di scelta.

PDF e HTML hanno ognuno pregi e difetti.

Documento da 50 o + pagine (della serie: lo stampo altrimenti a leggere tutto a video mi vanno insiem gli occhi....) -> PDF  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Documentino veloce o un howto essenziale (della serie: se X non mi parte per qualche problema e ho bisogno di leggere qualche doc per risovere..) -> HTML (e il buon links)   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

Ecco il mio caso... Me ne andro' qualche giorno in montagna, prima di partire faccio un bell'emerge --fetchonly di un po' di pacchetti e poi conto di compilarli quando sono via (senza fibra ottica  :Sad:   ). Sarebbe molto utile stampare tutte le guide in pdf cosi' da averli sempre sotto mano (e intendo anche gli how-to che si trovano su gentoo.it).

Secondo me sarebbe utile un doppio formato, tanto un Adobe Acrobat chi non lo ha in giro?  :Wink: 

PS Ma chi sara' mai questo realthing? Ormai cominciamo a essere parecchi hihihihihi  :Laughing: 

----------

## dnix

io, come al solito all'antica, preferisco la cartaccia da portarmi dietro in enormi cartelle strabordanti di fogli. e poi vuoi mettere se una signorina ti chiede il numero di telefono tu hai un foglio con il logo gentoo da darle  :Laughing: 

----------

## realthing

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS Ma chi sara' mai questo realthing? Ormai cominciamo a essere parecchi hihihihihi 

 

[OT]

Flocchini.....

...uhm ....quello del cocktail?

Per me con poco gatorade grazie!!

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

OK... mi sembra il caso di spiegare.....

ci sono un pò di utenti "nuovi" di questo forum (io,flocchini,Echelon,cerealk... e forse qualcun'altro) che già si conoscono... "facciamo parte" di una community (server opennap e forum) interna a Fastweb (server Vulcano), con un pò di utenti "appassionati" di linux tra i quali negli ultimi tempi si è diffusa molto gentoo.... quindi eccoci qua!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Che dire... benvenuti a tutti !!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E W E L C O M E  =)

----------

## flocchini

 *realthing wrote:*   

> ...uhm ....quello del cocktail?
> 
> Per me con poco gatorade grazie!!

 

Ummamma ma c'eri anche tu la sera del mio cocktail al gatorade? Non mi ricordavo... Sara' l'eta'   :Laughing: 

Ok ok basta con gli OT che senno' il neo-mod cerri deve bacchettarci  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

 *flocchini wrote:*   

>  *realthing wrote:*   ...uhm ....quello del cocktail?
> 
> Per me con poco gatorade grazie!! 
> 
> Ummamma ma c'eri anche tu la sera del mio cocktail al gatorade? Non mi ricordavo... Sara' l'eta'  
> ...

 iuto... le sue torture sono tremende moriremo tutti :°°° non scherzo è sadico e satanico  :Smile: 

----------

## realthing

 *flocchini wrote:*   

>  *realthing wrote:*   ...uhm ....quello del cocktail?
> 
> Per me con poco gatorade grazie!! 
> 
> Ummamma ma c'eri anche tu la sera del mio cocktail al gatorade? Non mi ricordavo... Sara' l'eta'  
> ...

 

Non c'ero .......tranquillo.....

Ma mi è stato narrato (anche da te) una sera in chat....

----------

## shev

Oltre al saluto ai nuovi (più o meno), vorrei spezzare una lancia a favore dell'xml che ritengo assolutamente comodo, facile da gestire e adatto a mille usi e mille applicazioni. Secondo me hanno scelto bene decidendo di usare l'xml per le guide, caso mai sarebbe saggio mettere a disposizione anche la documentazione in altri formati, giusto per dare la libertà di scelta. Ma sulla bontà dell'xml non sarei così catastrofico  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

ma esiste qc che da xml converte in pdf?

----------

## Panda

 *cerri wrote:*   

> ma esiste qc che da xml converte in pdf?

 

ma perche'? SGML non vi piace?

----------

